# Car hire/leasing in Abu Dhabi



## Bristol2AD

Hi,

Can anyone recommend any good car hire/long term leasing companies in AD please? 

What kind of prices do the cars start off per month on average?

Is car insurance expensive? Do you have to pay road tax or other associated costs, apart from fuel?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner

a number of them big and small. I have used Hertz in the past and cannot fault them.
Most likely for the cheapest car you are looking at ~1800 Dhs per month with Hertz (including comprehensive insurance). 

When you buy a car, insurance could be 2-6% of car value. You need to pay to register the car (I forget the number probably about 200-300 Dhs per year). 
A number of people pay substantially more in fines (speeding, parking etc).

In Dubai there is a tolling system for key roads which costs 4 Dhs per crossing.


----------



## The druid

I used hertz too. Just arranging to lease through europcar for a year.....inc all insurances etc. Rented for 2 months initially to get feel for driving here. If buying....am told all the good deals are during Ramadan


----------



## Bristol2AD

rsinner and The druid - many thanks for your replies, really useful info - will definitely look into Hertz and Europcar. 

Does anyone else have any advice/suggestions? What about Diamond Lease? Are they any good?


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## g1968g

Hi,

I'm leasing a Ford Explorer on a one year deal from Dollar.
Its working out at 600 pounds / month.
Personally, I'd go for the biggest you can get. Small cars get bullied on the roads here.
Also, the standard of driving is very low. Lane changing is random at best.
You'll learn to expect the unbelievable.

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Have used paramount as cheaper rental option. Rentals from dubai are slightly cheaper than AD. Rentals are competitive and sometimes you can find great deals by shopping around. Beat advice is to ring around each agent to find a deal.


----------



## Bristol2AD

Thanks Geoff and Kangaroo_J for the help.

From what we've heard, driving in the UAE can be quite an experience! So I think a 4x4 might be in order…

Will check out both Dollar and Paramount, thank you.


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Fortuner for 3000 would be your target then, but driving has improved alot in last 5 years and you should be fine no matter how small or big the vehicle


----------



## Daerwen

g1968g said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm leasing a Ford Explorer on a one year deal from Dollar.
> Its working out at 600 pounds / month.
> Personally, I'd go for the biggest you can get. Small cars get bullied on the roads here.
> Also, the standard of driving is very low. Lane changing is random at best.
> You'll learn to expect the unbelievable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Geoff


Who are you leasing from Geoff?


----------



## g1968g

Dollar in Mussafah
Send Nidhal an email - Nidhal Bouguezzi [[email protected]]


----------

